# JZsBZs cell cups



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Most manufacturers sell their products to customers through vendors. I have always purchased JZBZ products through Mann Lake. Did not even know you could buy directly from them. May be they decided to sell their products through usual route.


----------



## AAIndigo (Jun 14, 2015)

Larry Connor made mention of a family member passing away last year at the SNEBA meeting in CT and stated that their could be some problems with future production. Not sure where things are but I have to imagine someone will cover the loss if this happens


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

AAIndigo said:


> Larry Connor made mention of a family member passing away last year at the SNEBA meeting in CT and stated that their could be some problems with future production. Not sure where things are but I have to imagine someone will cover the loss if this happens


Oh my gosh! I can't image commercial queen production without them. Yet, it's not the first time a critical, expensive to develop component, has been lost to a niche market like beekeeping. Those production molds are very expensive to create.

Better start saving and reclaiming those cups, rather than throwing them away.

Here's how I do it:

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/beekeeping/legacy-queen-rearing/reclaim-plastic-queen-cups/


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I was there when he mentioned that. Bought a 2 year's supply.




AAIndigo said:


> Larry Connor made mention of a family member passing away last year at the SNEBA meeting in CT and stated that their could be some problems with future production. Not sure where things are but I have to imagine someone will cover the loss if this happens


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> I was there when he mentioned that. Bought a 2 year's supply.


Do you think they will be back up and running in that amount of time? Or that just buys you enough time to convert to another system?


----------

